# Ultralight rod/reel combo suggestions?



## HOUSE

I'm looking to buy a second ultralight rod/reel combo for my friend to join me fishing local rivers and ponds. Looking for something in the $30-40 dollar range, we'll probably just cast out rebel craws and rooster tails on it.

BPS has 2 for sale that looked decent:
Bass Pro Shops® Wally Marshall Signature Series Spinning Rod and Reel Combo (LINK)
& 
Quantum® Bill Dance Select Rod and Reel Spinning Combos (LINK)

As to what line to put on it, I found a forum thread on here discussing lines: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=152690&highlight=ultralight+advice and it sounds like 15 pound braided line might work pretty well on it. (4# diameter?)

Do most of you guys use spinning reels instead of those "trigger-spin" type reels? Those sure are easy to cast...I have a telescoping combo that I backpack with, but I wonder how they hold up over time.

-Thanks
House


----------



## xxpinballxx

I'll tell ya I got 2 ultralights now and The one I recently got casts fantastically considering its only 4lb test and 1/16oz. jig head with a small panfish swimbait on it. 
I got a Quantum Optix spinning and a field and stream rod at dicks. The rod is a 6'6" ML action rod. casts great.....I always thought the ultralights had to be the small 5' rods but the longer rod really helps casting.


----------



## HOUSE

I looked on Dick's website but didn't see any Quantum combos for sale. I think I'll just go to BPS tomorrow and see what they have.

Thanks for the tips...I've never thought about using swimbaits on an ultralight rig. Which ones would you suggest I try out on my farm pond? They seem to eat everything there, so I guess it doesn't really matter hehe. Do you just bounce them along on the bottom, or use a steady retrieve?


----------



## Smead

Get yourself some Little Cleo wobbler spoons. 

http://www.acmetackle.com/scripts/littlecleo.html

UL can be a bit frustrating with the lower end equipment, where as the heavier rods are a bit more forgiving. I tried the more low cost stuff initially.

I also like longer rods...6'6" to 7' and went with St. Croix.

I see that Ugly Stik does have a 7' UL spinning rod in their "Lite" line:

http://www.shakespeare-fishing.com/index_rods.html

This may be an option if you're budget minded.

An open faced spinning reel is the way to go...much arguement over whether a 500 or 1000 sized reel is best...advocates on either side.

Great Bay Tackle has the Shimano Symetres at around $82...I've found that their shipping is dirt cheap. They also carry Sedona's for $50.

http://www.greatbaytackle.com/servlet/the-Shimano-Reels-cln-Spinning-cln-Symetre/Categories

http://www.greatbaytackle.com/servlet/the-Shimano-Reels-cln-Spinning-cln-Sedona/Categories


----------



## Smead

And Bass Pro does have that 7' UL for $40!! 

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_16669_175003000_175000000_175003000_175-3-0#prodDescription


----------



## Smead

Well heck...I've got some extra bucks...I decided to get that Ugly Stik Lite 7' UL and match it to a Shimano Sedona 1000 reel.

Then I'll compare it to my St Croix Avid UL in 6'6" length matched to a Shimano Symetre in the same size.

Was able to get the rod on Amazon with free shipping for $40 and the reel at Great Bay Tackle for $50 and $3.75 shipping.

Sufix Elite line on both.

$245 versus $93.75...sensitivity and castability to be compared.

I expect the Ugly Stik to be less sensitive, but they are reported to be nearly indestructable...is the extra sensitivity worth an extra $120 regarding the rod?? 

The Sedona prices at about $30 less than the Symetre.


----------



## Buzzin

I have the browning ultra light stalker rod and reel combo from bass proo and it has been and awesome set up for me like 60$ I got the 5' small rod and have no complaints. I throw super small takle all the way to 5'' flukes and have tango'd with 4lb lmb and it's has held it's very own with every hook set! Great cheap combo imo


----------



## NewbreedFishing

For that price range i would go with the Berkley AMP 6' or 6'6" one piece rods
matched with 
Okuma Stinson Si20a


----------



## Smead

Well, the Ugly Stik Lite 7' UL rod arrived today via UPS...less than 24 hours from ordering to my door.

It's...substantial...as oppsed to the Avid UL!!  

Blank OD size just forward of the handle is about the same as my Avid light rod. Construction is "triple built" though, I imagine 3 layers of material with the graphite layer between the fiberglass ones.

The USL does have a cork handle, which I prefer.

I'm glad that I went for the 1000 size Sedona reel...the 500 might have been too tiny!!

Specs for both the USL and the Avid:

http://www.stcroixrods.com/product/avid-series-spinning

http://www.shakespeare-fishing.com/index_rods.html

Rod weight is not listed for the USL...it's more than the Avid at 2.5oz.

Number of guides...Avid: 7 + tip. USL 8 + tip.

Guide inserts are stainless steel for the USL, Fuji alconite ceramic on the Avid.

Line weights are the same 2-6#, lure weights are 1/32-3/16oz on the Avid, 1/32-1/4oz on the USL.

Warranty

I actually had to use ST Croix's warranty program on the Avid UL recently, that rod came back today as well. The Avids carry a lifetime warranty. I shipped it to St C for $10 with a MO for $20, they gave me a new upper section and shipped it back; minus the shipping both ways, 10 bucks to get a new upper section.

The Ugly Stik Lite has a 5 year warranty...details at link:

http://www.shakespeare-fishing.com/service/warranty.shtml

All handling cautions regarding upper end rods apply to the Avid...it being completely made from graphite. I do believe that the Ugly Stik could be used to discipline the wicked without much harm to itself.

Next I'll compare the Sedona reel to my Symetre when it arrives, maybe tomorrow, most likely by Monday.

Then trials can commence!

Besides USL/Sedona versus Avid/Symetre, I'll also try the Symetre on both rods...this should thus expose rod performance alone with reel difference being a factor.


----------



## Smead

NewbreedFishing said:


> For that price range i would go with the Berkley AMP 6' or 6'6" one piece rods
> matched with
> Okuma Stinson Si20a



Hard to beat those Shimanos...the Sedona model lacks the Symetre's bearings...everything else regarding features is about similiar.

Aren't the 1pc Amps in those lengths considered to be "medium/light" and "medium' weights??


----------



## Smead

Weighed the USL...4.9oz...about twice that of the Avid.

Correction...construction of the USL is a layer of fiberglass between 2 layers of graphite.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

i will look at mine and let you know. glad to hear that stcroix hooked you up.



Smead said:


> Aren't the 1pc Amps in those lengths considered to be "medium/light" and "medium' weights??


----------



## Smead

I was just wondering because I looked up those Amps to see what they had...I didn't see a long UL, 6'6" or 7', which I like...though a lot of retailers don't stock complete product lines for some reason.


----------



## Smead

Well, the Sedona reel showed up and I played with it a little bit...decent for the $50 I paid for it. I'll be trying this reel out tommorrow more thoroughly with my Avid light.

I expect to keep this one as an emergency reel in case of problems at streamside with any of my Symetres...I figure that the 1000 size can be made to work on all the rod's I have, even the ML in a pinch.

Now to the Ugly Stik Lite.

I'm spoiled by my Avids, but I tried to keep an open mind. However, it's a no go...no feel to it really...and the huge handle doesn't help...even with a fairly stout for UL Little Cleo spoon in 1/8oz. Castability wasn't all that great with the spoon, I didn't even bother with anything lighter.

Shakespeare US's used to be pretty slick when I had them years ago when they were made in the USA; I can't figure what they are doing now.

It's like a light or even medium/light lower section paired to a whippy upper section. 

Stiffen the upper and reduce that handle size and it might be a decent light action trunk rod...it's dismal as an ultralight.

The pity is that it's one of the few offered in the $25-40 price range that has the length that I like...rather than real short sticks.

Sigh!!

As it is I really can't say much good for it.


----------



## Smead

With doing a bit of looking around, it does seem difficult to find a UL rod in 6"/6'6"/7' length without hitting about $80-110 even in the medium priced Shimano Clarus and Compre's...and then you could get a St Croix Premier.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

the 2 Berkley AMP rods that i have are BOTH med. action. 
6' and 6.6' ONE PIECE
4-12lb line, 1/8-3/4 oz. 

decent rods, light wieght and sensitive for $30 something


----------



## Smead

Strange...they aren't listed on line, but while at Gander Mountain today I saw that they did carry some "Guide Series" spinning rods in UL in 6', 6'6" and 7' lengths...$60...IM8 graphite.


----------



## James F

I have six of the Guide Series combo's from GM, took them to the Boundry Waters Area. They were two ultra lites,two med-lites and two med.The med. are a bit stiff in the tip nice for the Pike and we caught plenty of them. The reels were matched to the rods and only the ultra lite gave me a problem with the bail.I have had these since 05 and put them to good use over the years, I would recommend them for the price and quality.:B


----------



## Smead

I held the GM Guide series 7' UL in hand and almost bought it, then decided to go for a ST Croix Triumph in light, 6'6"...$70; about $40 less than the equivelent Premier. If nothing else I'll keep the Triumph/Sedona in my trunk so I'm always at the ready and have a backup combo at hand close by. 

I'm never comfortable leaving a $250 combo in my vehicle regarding the Avid/Symetre's. 

Though they didn't have a GM GS in light at my local GM location, just UL and medium/light.

I think that my next test will be seeing for myself what is better...using a 500 size reel as opposed to a 1000 size on my ultralight....both using 4# Sufix Elite.

Though the 500 is the supposed match the UL, the 1000 is actually supposed to cast better.

Then again, my Avid light rod allows me to decently cast a good bit of what would be considered to be in the ultralight range of lures.


----------



## Smead

You know, that 1000 sized reel did seem to do better tossing the small stuff...and it's only 1oz heavier than the 500.

I tossed a couple of different sorts of baits, even some light Rapala style minnows and the difference was noticeable...using an Acme Thunderbolt 1/10oz spoon, I got about 70-80' casts.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA

Just my 2 cents worth, if you don't mind spending a little more, the Zebco Omega spin cast is an excellent ultra lite. They are similar to the old 33 model except much higher quality. They come spooled with 6lb. test but can handle smaller line with ease. I've been using them for years. Caught a 5.5lb. smallie on it last year. This ain't your el cheapo Zebco. It is all metal and much tougher than you might think. I use the large model for Bass. Very easy to use. $59.95 for the reel and about $70.00 for a combo. Totally reliable.


----------



## Smead

Well...here's a lower cost option for a decently long ultralight spinning rod.

Berkley Tactix Trout Spinning Rod 7' 2pc.

IM7 graphite.

They price out anywhere from $40 to $50 at that length...but I found one here for $40 with shipping at about 6 bucks to my area code for the 7' model. There's two other shorter lengths that cost less and one longer rod at the same cost as the 7' model.

Maybe an option.

http://www.bigtackle.com/Berkley-Tactix-Series-Trout-Spinning-Rods-P88.aspx


----------



## Smead

Well, I received my Berkley Tactix today and tried it out tonight...it handled a fat 13" smallmouth pretty well.

A pretty good rod for $40 really.

I ordered the 7' model, but the supplier had that on backorder; so I got the 7'6" one instead.

With the added length, it did about as well casting as my 6'6" St C Avid...it does really well with anything around 1/8-1/12oz.

Senstivity was very good too.

The 7'6" rod has 9 guides plus the tip, though they are hard chromium steel instead of the aluminium oxide that many are used to...probably the only ding.

I'll have to weigh it when I get a chance, but it's pretty light.


----------

